# dual boot imac with mac osx lion, and windows 7



## lakowako (May 13, 2012)

so i got a new imac and aould like to know how to dual boot windows 7 with it


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

You need Boot Camp software, a Windows 7 disc and your IMac and IOS must meet certain minimum standards. You can find detailed instructions on how to accomplish dual booting Windows and IOS here Have Your Mac and Windows Too with Boot Camp


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

iOS isn't on iMacs, it's on iPhones, iPads, and iPods. OS X is on iMacs. Apple is a better place to get Boot Camp instructions. Also, if you just bought the iMac new, you can get in person help from the Apple store.


----------

